# Traveling with Mineral Makeup



## Kisbee (Jul 28, 2008)

How do you keep your mineral foundation from going everywhere when you travel?

Do you stick something over the holes to keep your foundation from ending up in the lid? Do you use a reservoir brush? I'm tired of it ending up all over the bottom of my makeup bag and not on my face where it belongs!


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 28, 2008)

When I get a new container with a sticker covering the sifter holes...I just cut part of the sticker...only exposing 3-4 holes. That's just enough for me to tap the foundation out, but not enough that half the container spills into the lid.  If you only expose 3-4 holes...you can easily cover it up with masking or painter's tape to prevent any powder from coming out. Masking or painter's tape peels off easier than clear scotch tape.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, I would just stick some tape over the holes.


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 28, 2008)

I use small 5 gram jars without sifters for traveling, and for day to day touch-ups I use a brush that holds the powder in it. It works really great! I can touch up with it without a mess.


----------



## Kisbee (Jul 29, 2008)

You're all geniuseses.. I will go with the easy option and try the tape. Thanks!


----------



## magia (Aug 10, 2008)

I carry my mineral foundation with me, and I don't put anything to the holes. It will come out only a little bit, not too much! Then I don't need to shake and shake before I have foundation to my face.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

i use everyday minerals, so i dont know about doing this with other brands.
i got the idea from when i ordered a pressed powder from them - they come with two sponges packed in the compact, i assume to protect it from breaking (its very fragile but thats another issue all together). anyway, i went to target in search of some cosmetic sponges that would fit in the sifter jars, and i was able to find some that fit perfectly without trimming (though you could do that if needed). they sit inside the sifter and when the lid is screwed on, the sponge fits in there very snugly. its worked really well for me, i have no leaking issues and its made traveling with mineral makeup a lot easier and less messy for me. i tried tape before the sponge method and i had a hard time getting a good seal with the tape because of residue from the makeup. i can post a photo of what i do if anyone wants one.


----------



## Merenwen (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't travel very often, but when I need to carry my mineral foundation, I use Everyday Mineral's puff jar. This way, I don't have to pack a brush either!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2008)

I used pressed mineral makeup - so it is much more travel friendly than the loose.  When I travel, I use glominerals pressed base in Beige.


----------

